# Ampliar 3 v. para pasar de 9v. hasta 12v.



## Adriano (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola amigos.

Necesito aumentar la tensión desde los 9v. hasta los 12v. sólo 3 v. de diferencia. en corriente continua todo.

¿Sabéis de algún sencillo circuito para conseguirlo?
Un saludo. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

¿ Buscador no probaste ? 

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas

O un ladrón de Joules si es muy poca potencia.


----------



## Adriano (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola, gracias, no he encontrado en buscador similar.

Se trata de una bateria de 9v. y subirla hasta los 12v. no más.. para activar un simple timbre de sonido.
¿cuál sería el circuito más sencillo?
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=joule+thief&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=5880j4988400j11


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=rXxmUpH9NIO7kQfEg4DQBA


----------



## Adriano (Oct 22, 2013)

Gracias de nuevo, pero el espacio de que dispongo es muy reducido una paqueña caja de motnaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

Entonces éste : 







Y el circuito no funciona con 9 V


----------



## Adriano (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola,

El circuito sí funciona con 9v. pero deseo darle la máxima potencia que admite, que son 12v.

Ese circuito  está testado ya?

Gracias de nuevo.



Sorry, he visto que pone de 5 a 15 v.  Yo sólo quiero subir 3v.  (de 8 a 12) ¿habrá problemas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

Por que no ponés más datos , que así en el aire es dificil ayudarte !

Poné el circuito por favor  !


----------



## seaarg (Oct 22, 2013)

busca el datasheet del MC34063 alli te figura el conversor DC-DC step up que necesitas, es excelente y barato. hay calculadoras online y todo donde pones tus requerimientos y te dice los componentes

http://www.nomad.ee/micros/mc34063a/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2013)

Amigo Adriano, es muy importante conocer la corriente necesaria, como comenta Dosmetros.


----------



## Adriano (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola.

Gracias a todos.

Se trata de corriente continúa para un circuito temporizador que ha de activar un timbre y LED... en total serán sobre 150 mA.
Saludos.


----------

